# Portable generator selection to power central air



## GregHomeowner (Jun 5, 2018)

Hello all...
I'm new to shopping for Generators and like anyone trying to get the most from my $. 
I don't feel I need the convenience of an auto stand by generator however I would like to power most of my home ( 1750 sq ft ), including central air, through a manual switch. 

I have a new 4 ton 17.5 seer AC unit. 

I'm considering this 12000 / 15000 unit:
https://www.championpowerequipment.com/product/100111-12000-watt-generator/

Once I have an electrician install a manual transfer switch will this generator power my central AC unit, refridgerator, freezer, a tv and several lights in the house. Again if I have to selectively turn off several sections of the home at the breaker it's ok long as the AC and fridges have power with this unit. 

Thanks!
Greg


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

I am doing that with a 11kw Honda. We are all electric, and when I have to connect the generator I turn off electric hot water tank and the emergency heat strips for heat with the central heat pump. I had an electrician install a double throw transfer switch between the electric meter and breaker box, with an 50 amp inlet receptacle for the generator. I control what is powered with my breaker box and have had no problems.


----------

